# Wo kann man in Hamburg oder im Internet die Diablo 3 Ce für den original preis bekomm?



## Parsa300 (12. Mai 2012)

*Wo kann man in Hamburg oder im Internet die Diablo 3 Ce für den original preis bekomm?*

Wo kann die  Diablo 3 ce in hamburg kaufen , bei medimax  und saturn kann man sie nicht mehr vorbestellen und beim Mitternacht verkauf kann ich nicht dabei sein.Bei ebay kostet sie ca. 150€ ich würde max. 100€ dafür ausgeben, wo könnte ich sie noch kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2012)

Die ist an sich überall schon ausverkauft, da wirst Du keine verlässliche Quelle finden, die die CE wirklich hat. Bei amazon zB kann man es versuchen, falls jemand storniert - bei den Preisen, die aber eben zB bei ebay verlangt werden, muss einer schon ziemlich dämlich sein, wenn er eine Vorbestellung storniert...


----------

